# RealiBanjo, Acoustic Lite, Screaming Trumpet and RealiWhistle now on Kontakt Player! And Black Friday Priced!



## Mike Greene (Nov 1, 2021)

_*EDIT* - This thread was originally about RealiBanjo, but we've added RealiWhistle, Acoustic Lite, and Screaming Trumpet to the KPlayer party. Details are at the end of this post. And now, back to our original RealiBanjo post!_

Believe it or not, RealiBanjo has been our best seller. Crazy, right? I guess people can't get enough of a foot stompin' hillbilly and his trusty dog.

We finally decided to make it a Kontakt Player library and host it on Native Access. Since there was a bunch of work involved in that, this was a good time to add more patterns (now 12 instead of 6), implement Drag&Drop (the number one feature request), and add an ending chord option, so when the pattern player stops, you now have the option of an ending chord playing on the next beat. (Same as Fingerpick.) It's pretty darn cool, if I do say so myself.

I know, I know ... Black Friday is coming up, and people will obviously be reluctant to buy now. So the Black Friday price for RealiBanjo is in effect _now_. That's right, you can be one of the cool kids (owning RealiBanjo makes you, by definition, a cool kid) for only $39!

_But Mike! What if I already have RealiBanjo???_

Don't worry, we have an upgrade path. Sign in to your Realitone account. If you haven't created an account already, then create one now and the site will recognize your email address and link your previous purchases. (We paid extra for it to be able to do that.) Then click the Buy button for RealiBanjo. Then enter coupon code "Deliverance" to get RealiBanjo for the $15 Upgrade price. (This covers our licence fee and other expenses.)

Or if you purchased RealiBanjo in 2021, this upgrade is free! Use coupon code "FreeBanjoUpgrade", which will change the price to $0.

I'm so excited, I even made a new video!




*Black Friday prices:*
RealiWhistle - Just $29!
Acoustic Lite - Just $29
Screaming Trumpet - Just $99!
And of course, RealiBanjo - Just $39!

*If you already own a copy,* then sign in to your Realitone account* and click the Add to Cart button, and enter coupon code:
For RealiBanjo, enter "Deliverance" _Upgrade is $15_
For RealiWhistle, enter "WhistleThis" _Upgrade is $10_
For Acoustic Lite, enter "AlwaysInTune" _Upgrade is $10_
For Screaming Trumpet, enter "BlowHard" _Upgrade is $10_

*If you purchased in 2021*, then the upgrade is free. Sign in to your Realitone account* and click the Add to Cart button, then enter coupon code:
For RealiBanjo, enter "FreeBanjoUpgrade"
For RealiWhistle, enter "FreeWhistleUpgrade"
For Acoustic Lite, enter "FreeAcousticUpgrade"
For Screaming Trumpet, enter "FreeTrumpetUpgrade"


----------



## Haakond (Nov 1, 2021)

I love Realibanjo. I have been using it a lot!


----------



## NekujaK (Nov 1, 2021)

Such a gereat library, congrats on the update, @Mike Greene !

Quick question... is the update backwards compatible with projects that use the original version?


----------



## Mike Greene (Nov 1, 2021)

NekujaK said:


> Quick question... is the update backwards compatible with projects that use the original version?


Hmmm ... I don't know. I would keep the old RealiBanjo folder and rename it or move it somewhere else, just in case. Then if you put the new folder into the same location as the old one, then my guess would be that old projects would work, since the folder and nki names are identical.

I haven't tested the theory, though. If it doesn't work, then put the old folder back where it was and rename the new folder "RealiBanjo 2" or even "RealiBanjo 3," since technically, this is version 3.0.


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 1, 2021)

Hee Haw! 👍


----------



## Marsen (Nov 1, 2021)

Great news Mike. Love RealiBanjo


----------



## Mike Greene (Nov 1, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> Hee Haw! 👍


That's right, baby! We include _"Yee haw!"_ samples, since in the original teaser video, I did an Appalachian parody voice with a bunch of yee haws and hoo doggies while the pattern player played. At the end of the video, I joked _"Yee haw not included."_ (My background in toy commercials rears its head.) People joked _"Why no Yee haws???"_ so I included them.


----------



## Watercolor Music (Nov 1, 2021)

@Mike Greene Just wondering, has RealiWhistle been updated for Kontakt Player as well? Or have I totally missed that announcement?


----------



## Haakond (Nov 1, 2021)

Just updated it, but I am guessing this is not the new GUI, right?


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 1, 2021)

Mike Greene said:


> That's right, baby! We include _"Yee haw!"_ samples, since in the original teaser video, I did an Appalachian parody voice with a bunch of yee haws and hoo doggies while the pattern player played. At the end of the video, I joked _"Yee haw not included."_ (My background in toy commercials rears its head.) People joked _"Why no Yee haws???"_ so I included them.




I went to college at University North Texas 1978 & 1979 you don’t want me repeating my redneck stories here 😱 lol


----------



## ScarletJerry (Nov 1, 2021)

Haakond said:


> Just updated it, but I am guessing this is not the new GUI, right?


Looks like the screen where you enter your serial number.


----------



## Mike Greene (Nov 1, 2021)

Haakond said:


> Just updated it, but I am guessing this is not the new GUI, right?


Did you read the installation instructions?


----------



## Adam Hooper (Nov 1, 2021)

Mike Greene said:


> Believe it or not, RealiBanjo has been our best seller. Crazy, right? I guess people can't get enough of a foot stompin' hillbilly and his trusty dog.
> 
> We finally decided to make it a Kontakt Player library and host it on Native Access. Since there was a bunch of work involved in that, this was a good time to add more patterns (now 12 instead of 6), implement Drag&Drop (the number one feature request), and add an ending chord option, so when the pattern player stops, you now have the option of an ending chord playing on the next beat. (Same as Fingerpick.) It's pretty darn cool, if I do say so myself.
> 
> ...



I love this library! I've used it quite a few times! I bought it back in October! But, I accidently bought another copy to update my old one, :(


----------



## Haakond (Nov 1, 2021)

Mike Greene said:


> Did you read the installation instructions?


Not only do we have to pay, but you also require us to read stuff? 
I thought I had opened up some kind of Da Vinci code riddle.

Fixed now, thank you!


----------



## Adam Hooper (Nov 1, 2021)

Haakond said:


> Not only do we have to pay, but you also require us to read stuff?
> I thought I had opened up some kind of Da Vinci code riddle.
> 
> Fixed now, thank you!


Better call Tom Hanks


----------



## Mike Greene (Nov 1, 2021)

DramaticSloth said:


> I love this library! I've used it quite a few times! I bought it back in October! But, I accidently bought another copy to update my old one, :(


Great! With two copies, now you can play it in stereo! 

Send us an email and we'll refund you.


----------



## Adam Hooper (Nov 1, 2021)

Mike Greene said:


> Great! With two copies, now you can play it in stereo!
> 
> Send us an email and we'll refund you.


No need for rendering and double tracking! Lol, I have emailed! You guys are great! Thank you so much!


----------



## Adam Hooper (Nov 1, 2021)

Quick question though! It doesn't seem as though the pattern plays a B or Bm :o


----------



## Mike Greene (Nov 1, 2021)

DramaticSloth said:


> Quick question though! It doesn't seem as though the pattern plays a B or Bm :o


The "Green Keys" start at C, so I'm going to make a wild guess that you're playing a B _below_ that first C. (I tested here just now and BMaj and Bmin both still work, so there's no new bug.)

_"You have to play your chords in the Green Keys"_ is probably the answer to half our RealiBanjo tech support emails. Here are a couple videos that may help:


----------



## Adam Hooper (Nov 1, 2021)

I was playing the right keys, I just gotta learn my scales better, LOL, I was trying to play a Bdim and it wasn't working, my apologies! B and Bm work perfectly! :D


----------



## Mike Greene (Nov 1, 2021)

Watercolor Music said:


> @Mike Greene Just wondering, has RealiWhistle been updated for Kontakt Player as well? Or have I totally missed that announcement?



Shhhhhh! 

Yes, RealiWhistle is also now NKS/KPlayer compatible, as are Acoustic Lite and Screaming Trumpet. All four went live last night, so now all ten of our products are KPlayer and NKS compatible. And ... 6 products are now on Native Access: these 4 plus Sunset Strings and Hip Hop Creator. (The Ladies, Blue, RealiDrums and Fingerpick will be on Native Access early next year.)

I'm only "announcing" RealiBanjo right now, though, and only on VI-Control, because if we screwed something up, it's easier to contain. Plus I don't want to overwhelm tech support. So far, so good, although we've already had a few tech support emails (wrong email address, bought two copies, etc.), so I'll probably wait until Wednesday to send out an email blast to previous customers for RealiBanjo. Then I'll announce the others next week.

They are indeed available now, though. The upgrades for the others are $10, since aside from NKS/KPlayer compatibility and Native Access hosting, there are no "improvements" on the other ones, although Screaming Trumpet has a much nicer looking interface.

Although I shouldn't say _no_ improvements, since I'm proud of the NKS knob implementation. Unlike when I didn't care at all about NKS compatibility (in fact, I resented it - why am I being forced to do extra work so Native Instruments can sell more keyboards?), our goal now is to make our instruments completely usable via knobs without needing the GUI, for the blind and visually impaired, so I've taken it much more seriously.

Anyway, here are the codes and early BF prices:
RealiWhistle – Normally $39.95, now $29.95 ($10 with upgrade coupon “WhistleThis”)
Acoustic Lite – Normally $39.95, now $29.95 ($10 with upgrade coupon “AlwaysInTune”)
Screaming Trumpet – Normally $149.95, now $99.95 ($10 with upgrade coupon “BlowHard”)
RealiBanjo – Normally $59.95, now $39.95 ($15 with upgrade coupon “Deliverance”)

100% Off upgrade coupons for 2021 customers are as follows:
RealiWhistle “FreeWhistleUpgrade”
RealiBanjo “FreeBanjoUpgrade”
Acoustic Lite “FreeAcousticUpgrade”
Screaming Trumpet “FreeTrumpetUpgrade”


----------



## Watercolor Music (Nov 1, 2021)

Mike Greene said:


> Shhhhhh!
> 
> Yes, RealiWhistle is also now NKS/KPlayer compatible, as are Acoustic Lite and Screaming Trumpet. All four went live last night, so now all ten of our products are KPlayer and NKS compatible. And ... 6 products are now on Native Access: these 4 plus Sunset Strings and Hip Hop Creator. (The Ladies, Blue, RealiDrums and Fingerpick will be on Native Access early next year.)


Amazing! Thank you so much!


----------



## sean8877 (Nov 1, 2021)

Hmm...I can see my original RealiBanjo purchase from 2018 in my account, but when I add the new version to my cart and try to checkout it doesn't give me the upgrade price of $15. Am I missing a step somewhere? Is there an upgrade code I need to enter or something? It's trying to charge me $39 for the upgrade. Thanks.


----------



## Mike Greene (Nov 1, 2021)

sean8877 said:


> Hmm...I can see my original RealiBanjo purchase from 2018 in my account, but when I add the new version to my cart and try to checkout it doesn't give me the upgrade price of $15. Am I missing a step somewhere? Is there an upgrade code I need to enter or something? It's trying to charge me $39 for the upgrade. Thanks.


Are you logged in (as I mention in the first post)? Did you use coupon code "Deliverance"?


----------



## Adam Hooper (Nov 1, 2021)

sean8877 said:


> Hmm...I can see my original RealiBanjo purchase from 2018 in my account, but when I add the new version to my cart and try to checkout it doesn't give me the upgrade price of $15. Am I missing a step somewhere? Is there an upgrade code I need to enter or something? It's trying to charge me $39 for the upgrade. Thanks.


Right before you click purchase, there is an “add coupon/discount code” option under the library and above the card information section, you should be able to enter in the discount code mentioned above! ☺️


----------



## sean8877 (Nov 1, 2021)

Mike Greene said:


> Are you logged in (as I mention in the first post)? Did you use coupon code "Deliverance"?


I am logged in as I mentioned I can see my previous purchase in my account. I didn't see that there was a coupon code, I will try that.


----------



## sean8877 (Nov 1, 2021)

Adam Hooper said:


> Right before you click checkout, there is an “add coupon/discount code” option under the library and above the card information section, you should be able to enter in the discount code mentioned above! ☺️


Thank you, I missed the coupon code in the original post. I was able to buy the upgrade with the coupon code.


----------



## storyteller (Nov 2, 2021)

Awesome update Mike -

A couple things I noticed while creating my articulation maps for the new release:

If you toggle the Auto Legato On (from the off state), it will toggle the Normal/Mute state to Normal. This makes sense. However, if you toggle the Normal/Mute state to Mute, it does not toggle the Auto Legato to Off. This took me a while to figure out what was happening with my articulation map since I didn't think about the behavior being different.
The speed button... Is there a way in a future release to have that CC-mappable? I ask because I had to ultimately have 3 versions of Realibanjo loaded (1x, 1/2x, 2x) in order to create all of the various articulations available. 
But seriously... such an amazingly cool instrument. Nice update!


----------



## Mike Greene (Nov 3, 2021)

storyteller said:


> 1. If you toggle the Auto Legato On (from the off state), it will toggle the Normal/Mute state to Normal. This makes sense. However, if you toggle the Normal/Mute state to Mute, it does not toggle the Auto Legato to Off. This took me a while to figure out what was happening with my articulation map since I didn't think about the behavior being different.


By golly, you're right. That's probably not something that happens very often, but yeah, we can do that.



storyteller said:


> 2. The speed button... Is there a way in a future release to have that CC-mappable? I ask because I had to ultimately have 3 versions of Realibanjo loaded (1x, 1/2x, 2x) in order to create all of the various articulations available.


There actually is a knob for this already (as well as a knob for selecting patterns), but it's not visible on the GUI. They're NKS knobs, and hidden on the GUI, but they're accessible in Logic, and I assume Reaper. Pattern select is Automation ID 2, and Speed select is Automation ID 3.

In Logic, you access these by opening a region, then open the Automation/MIDI display, under the Piano roll. I'm not sure how it's done in other DAWs.


----------



## estolad (Nov 6, 2021)

Hi @Mike Greene, until when is the sale running?


----------



## Mike Greene (Nov 7, 2021)

estolad said:


> Hi @Mike Greene, until when is the sale running?


Until the end of December.


----------



## storyteller (Nov 9, 2021)

Mike Greene said:


> By golly, you're right. That's probably not something that happens very often, but yeah, we can do that.
> 
> 
> There actually is a knob for this already (as well as a knob for selecting patterns), but it's not visible on the GUI. They're NKS knobs, and hidden on the GUI, but they're accessible in Logic, and I assume Reaper. Pattern select is Automation ID 2, and Speed select is Automation ID 3.
> ...


No rush on that toggle... just something I noticed. As for the parameters for speed, is there a way for me to assign Automation ID 3 to a Midi CC directly in Kontakt? That is the part I haven't quite been able to determine. It doesn't seem possible within Kontakt. Having it as a parameter is awesome, but I don't run Komplete Kontrol and I try to save a universal multi for all of my uses. I typically host it in VEPro but like to map the instruments, save the multi, and use them either locally or on VEPro with everything pre-mapped to CCs which I then send a CC warmup/pre-roll/reset signal at the beginning of my template.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Nov 9, 2021)

Perfect timing Mike - I never picked this up because I just never have been asked to use banjo - BUT - just got a nice gig and they want it. This will be perfect. I'll check out the realiwhistle as well when I head over. Thanks for the sale.


----------



## Mike Greene (Nov 9, 2021)

storyteller said:


> As for the parameters for speed, is there a way for me to assign Automation ID 3 to a Midi CC directly in Kontakt?


I don't know.

I didn't make this a normal GUI knob (although as mentioned, it's available in NKS and in a DAW) because I don't think people will need to switch to half time or double time in the middle of a song. It's more of a set-and-forget setting, and for more complex situations, switching manually or drag & drop are the best solution.


----------



## Mistro (Nov 17, 2021)

That HillBilly and Dog are a must have in my DAW! Seems like such a fun instrument to have even if I don't make much of that kind of music. Fun+Quality=Win!


----------



## Mike Greene (Nov 17, 2021)

We've now added RealiWhistle, Screaming Trumpet and Acoustic Lite to the KPlayer party! No new features (although Screaming Trumpet has a much nicer GUI now), so even at the $10 upgrade price, unless you want them in the library tab, you might want to skip the "upgrade." (When you factor in the inevitable tech support, we don't make money on upgrades, so I ain't pushing them! )

*Black Friday prices:*
RealiWhistle - Just $29!
Acoustic Lite - Just $29
Screaming Trumpet - Just $99!
And of course, RealiBanjo - Just $39!

*If you already own a copy,* then sign in to your Realitone account* and click the Add to Cart button, and enter coupon code:
For RealiBanjo, enter "Deliverance" _Upgrade is $15_
For RealiWhistle, enter "WhistleThis" _Upgrade is $10_
For Acoustic Lite, enter "AlwaysInTune" _Upgrade is $10_
For Screaming Trumpet, enter "BlowHard" _Upgrade is $10_

*If you purchased in 2021*, then the upgrade is free. Sign in to your Realitone account* and click the Add to Cart button, then enter coupon code:
For RealiBanjo, enter "FreeBanjoUpgrade"
For RealiWhistle, enter "FreeWhistleUpgrade"
For Acoustic Lite, enter "FreeAcousticUpgrade"
For Screaming Trumpet, enter "FreeTrumpetUpgrade"


----------



## artmuns (Nov 21, 2021)

Mike Greene said:


> Shhhhhh!
> 
> Yes, RealiWhistle is also now NKS/KPlayer compatible, as are Acoustic Lite and Screaming Trumpet. All four went live last night, so now all ten of our products are KPlayer and NKS compatible. And ... 6 products are now on Native Access: these 4 plus Sunset Strings and Hip Hop Creator. (The Ladies, Blue, RealiDrums and Fingerpick will be on Native Access early next year.)
> 
> ...


@Mike Greene , I was one of your earlier customers buying RealiBanjo but it was before you had your current system and it's not in my account at Realitone (I do have the receipt). Consequently the coupon does not work. Haven't gotten very far with support. How do I get this fixed to get the upgrade price?


----------



## rrichard63 (Nov 21, 2021)

artmuns said:


> @Mike Greene , I was one of your earlier customers buying RealiBanjo but it was before you had your current system and it's not in my account at Realitone (I do have the receipt). Consequently the coupon does not work. Haven't gotten very far with support. How do I get this fixed to get the upgrade price?


I'm in almost the same situation. I was told they were going to have to figure out how to correct the problem, with the implication that it might not be easy or quick. I'm not worried, though, because I'm sure that Realitone will treat us fairly. I've gotten excellent customer support in the past.

UPDATE later on Sunday: my problem and @artmuns's problem were both taken care of almost immediately this morning.


----------



## iMovieShout (Nov 29, 2021)

Haakond said:


> Not only do we have to pay, but you also require us to read stuff?
> I thought I had opened up some kind of Da Vinci code riddle.
> 
> Fixed now, thank you!


How did you fix the RealiBanjo DaVinci Code screen.?

I've just downloaded and installed. All fine after its loaded in to Kontakt 6 (ful) in Vienna Ensemble Pro7, but as son as I connect to it from Cubase, Vienna Ensemble Pro plugin, the RealiBanjo turns into this DaVinci screen thing.

Alas, I didn't get any install instructions with the download. So, now scratching my head !!!!


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 29, 2021)

jpb007.uk said:


> How did you fix the RealiBanjo DaVinci Code screen.?
> 
> I've just downloaded and installed. All fine after its loaded in to Kontakt 6 (ful) in Vienna Ensemble Pro7, but as son as I connect to it from Cubase, Vienna Ensemble Pro plugin, the RealiBanjo turns into this DaVinci screen thing.
> 
> Alas, I didn't get any install instructions with the download. So, now scratching my head !!!!


You should have received a code to unlock it. At least that's how Sunset Strings works.


----------



## Mike Greene (Nov 29, 2021)

jpb007.uk said:


> How did you fix the RealiBanjo DaVinci Code screen.?
> 
> I've just downloaded and installed. All fine after its loaded in to Kontakt 6 (ful) in Vienna Ensemble Pro7, but as son as I connect to it from Cubase, Vienna Ensemble Pro plugin, the RealiBanjo turns into this DaVinci screen thing.
> 
> Alas, I didn't get any install instructions with the download. So, now scratching my head !!!!


The installation instructions are on the same page where you got your serial number. Here is a video showing the process:


The Unlock Code is right under where you got your serial number.


----------



## iMovieShout (Dec 3, 2021)

Mike Greene said:


> The installation instructions are on the same page where you got your serial number. Here is a video showing the process:
> 
> 
> The Unlock Code is right under where you got your serial number.



Thanks Mike. That helped


----------



## LatinXCombo (Dec 14, 2021)

Really enjoying Screaming Trumpet at the moment. The right tool for the right job.


----------

